
Cognitive Behavioral Therapy is for Hackers - dougmccune
http://cbtsanfrancisco.com/cbt-is-for-hackers
======
dougmccune
This article was written by a programmer (me) and a psychologist (my wife). If
you read up on CBT you'll be shocked at how perfectly it lines up with our way
of thinking (rational, pragmatic, testable, data-driven). We tried to write
this to specifically relate to programmers, even including code snippets to
try to explain concepts. We'd love any feedback.

